# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی کنکور از الان

## sakura83

دوستان تو رو خدا به دادم برسید دانش اموز دوازدهم تجربیم پایه رو یک چهارم کنکوری بستم تابستون الان نمیدونم چجوری برنامه بریزم واسه کنکور دوازدهمم زیستش خیلی سخته مثلا سه ساعت طول کشید تا درسو بفهمم نمیدونم چیکارکنم راهکار بدین لطفا  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mh81

دوستان با تجربه لطفا راهنماییش کنید

----------


## Zolghadr

> دوستان تو رو خدا به دادم برسید دانش اموز دوازدهم تجربیم پایه رو یک چهارم کنکوری بستم تابستون الان نمیدونم چجوری برنامه بریزم واسه کنکور دوازدهمم زیستش خیلی سخته مثلا سه ساعت طول کشید تا درسو بفهمم نمیدونم چیکارکنم راهکار بدین لطفا


سلام 
دوست داشتی ب این تاپیک سر بزن
[فوری] برنامه دوپینگ کنکور تا عید + 40 مرحله آزمون (1400)

----------


## sakura83

ممنونم ازت ولی فک کنم این برنامه برای پشت کنکوریاس من از یه طرف مدرسه وقتمو میگیره باید درسای دوازدهمم برای اولین بار بخونم :Y (561):

----------


## sakura83

یه مسلمون نیست به داد من برسه ایا :Y (670):  :Y (670):  :Y (670):

----------


## Black_Hawk

شما یکی دوماه روزانه مدرسه6تا7 و عادی9تا10 بخون ببینی سرعتت چه قدره واصلا میشه حساب کرد برای این کنکور بعد بیا دوباره بگو ببینیم چی میشه
الا من هر برنامه ای بگم دربهترین حاالت هست که شامل شما نمیشه و اشناییتی باشما و میزان تلاشت ندارم

----------


## _Aurora82_

سلام
ب نظر من تا دیر نشده از همین الان شروع کن ک بعدا پشیمون نشی نزدیک کنکور نگی کاش همون موقع شروع میکردم
میتونی با برنامه راهبردی قلم چی پیش بری طبق اون برنامه بریز و اگ درسی رو متوجه نمیشی میتونی ویدئو ببینی مثلا از آلا

----------


## sakura83

> سلام
> ب نظر من تا دیر نشده از همین الان شروع کن ک بعدا پشیمون نشی نزدیک کنکور نگی کاش همون موقع شروع میکردم
> میتونی با برنامه راهبردی قلم چی پیش بری طبق اون برنامه بریز و اگ درسی رو متوجه نمیشی میتونی ویدئو ببینی مثلا از آلا


سلام ممنون بابت راهنماییت فقط یه چیزی من به بودجه بندی قلمچی نمیرسم هر چقد که تونستم برسونم کافیه؟چون مدرسمون هم از بودجه بندیش عقبه هم کنکوری درس نمیده مجبورم خودم بخونم درسارو :Yahoo (117):  دبیر ریاضی توی الا میدونی کدومشون بهتره؟

----------


## Metanoia

دبیر ریاضی تو آلا ثابتی و امینی راد جفتشون خوبه ولی پیشنهاد میکنم ثابتی رو ببینی ولی تا اونجایی که در توان داری سمت فیلم نرو و سعی کن خودت با درسنامه یاد بگیری

----------


## WickedSick

سلام وقت بخیر
مثل همه موارد شما باید برنامه ریزی درستی داشته باشین. و همچنین اصولی.
شما عموما از 7 8 صبح تا 1 ظهر درگیر مدرسه هستین.
تا استراحت کنین و نهار بحورین، 3 عصر
از 3 عصر تا 12شب که بخوابین 9 ساعت وقت هست، این 9 ساعت رو شما میتونین ازش 6 ساعت در بیارین
روزای معمولی هم  که مدرسه ندارین خب 9 ساعت مطالعه میشه درورد...
من برنامه که میریختم یکی از خانم ها بود سرکار بود، و تا 12 1 ظهر هرروزش درگیر بود
براش برنامه ریختم از ساعت 3 عصر شروع کنه تا 12 و بقیشم مطابق همین موراد بالا...
برنامه ریزی هم حجمی-زمانی انجام بده. مثلا بگو 2 ساعت زیست، فلان صفحات ، 1 ساعت عربی فلان صفحات و ...
اگه سوالی بود بپرسین در خدمتم

----------


## _Aurora82_

> سلام ممنون بابت راهنماییت فقط یه چیزی من به بودجه بندی قلمچی نمیرسم هر چقد که تونستم برسونم کافیه؟چون مدرسمون هم از بودجه بندیش عقبه هم کنکوری درس نمیده مجبورم خودم بخونم درسارو دبیر ریاضی توی الا میدونی کدومشون بهتره؟


خواهش میکنم
راستش بهتره به بودجه بندی برسی عمومی هارو ک میتونی، اختصاصی هارو هم اگ مدرسه نرسید خودت بخون
آلا من همیشه استاد ثابتی میدیدم نمیدونم بقیه چطور درس میدن اما سعی کن زیاد فیلم نبینی خیلی وقتت رو میگیره بهتره با درسنامه و تست آموزشی خودت یاد بگیری اگ واقعااااا مشکل داشتی فیلم ببین
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sakura83

> دبیر ریاضی تو آلا ثابتی و امینی راد جفتشون خوبه ولی پیشنهاد میکنم ثابتی رو ببینی ولی تا اونجایی که در توان داری سمت فیلم نرو و سعی کن خودت با درسنامه یاد بگیری


مرسی عزیزم♡

----------


## sakura83

> سلام وقت بخیر
> مثل همه موارد شما باید برنامه ریزی درستی داشته باشین. و همچنین اصولی.
> شما عموما از 7 8 صبح تا 1 ظهر درگیر مدرسه هستین.
> تا استراحت کنین و نهار بحورین، 3 عصر
> از 3 عصر تا 12شب که بخوابین 9 ساعت وقت هست، این 9 ساعت رو شما میتونین ازش 6 ساعت در بیارین
> روزای معمولی هم  که مدرسه ندارین خب 9 ساعت مطالعه میشه درورد...
> من برنامه که میریختم یکی از خانم ها بود سرکار بود، و تا 12 1 ظهر هرروزش درگیر بود
> براش برنامه ریختم از ساعت 3 عصر شروع کنه تا 12 و بقیشم مطابق همین موراد بالا...
> برنامه ریزی هم حجمی-زمانی انجام بده. مثلا بگو 2 ساعت زیست، فلان صفحات ، 1 ساعت عربی فلان صفحات و ...
> اگه سوالی بود بپرسین در خدمتم


خیلی خیلیییییی ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتین♡♡ فقط من تست زدنم طول میکشه(آموزشی) مثلا ۳۰ تا تست با تحلیلش یک ساعت و نیم وقت میبره به نظرتون من مثلا امروز خود درس رو بخونم فرداش تست بزنم بازدهی خوبی داره؟

----------


## sakura83

> خواهش میکنم
> راستش بهتره به بودجه بندی برسی عمومی هارو ک میتونی، اختصاصی هارو هم اگ مدرسه نرسید خودت بخون
> آلا من همیشه استاد ثابتی میدیدم نمیدونم بقیه چطور درس میدن اما سعی کن زیاد فیلم نبینی خیلی وقتت رو میگیره بهتره با درسنامه و تست آموزشی خودت یاد بگیری اگ واقعااااا مشکل داشتی فیلم ببین
> موفق باشی


ممنونم ازت قشنگ جان♡

----------


## WickedSick

> خیلی خیلیییییی ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتین♡♡ فقط من تست زدنم طول میکشه(آموزشی) مثلا ۳۰ تا تست با تحلیلش یک ساعت و نیم وقت میبره به نظرتون من مثلا امروز خود درس رو بخونم فرداش تست بزنم بازدهی خوبی داره؟


وقت تست مقصل عزیز درموردش توی مصاحبم صحبت کردم بازم سوالی داشتی حتما بپرس.
درمورد چیزی هم که پرسیدی، مجدد گفتم توی مصاحبم
ببین برای عمومی ها میتونی 3 4 روز بعدش تست بزنی
ولی برای اختصاصی باید تقسیم کنی. خرد خرد کنی. مثلا اگه تست فیزیک میزنی، قسمت شتاب ثابت، هر درسنامه با تست هاشو پشت سر هم میزنی و بعد وارد درسنامه بعدی میشی(اینجور نباشه بشینی 20 30 صفحه بخونی بعد تازه بشینی تست بزنی! اینجور اشتباه محضه!)

----------


## sakura83

> وقت تست مقصل عزیز درموردش توی مصاحبم صحبت کردم بازم سوالی داشتی حتما بپرس.
> درمورد چیزی هم که پرسیدی، مجدد گفتم توی مصاحبم
> ببین برای عمومی ها میتونی 3 4 روز بعدش تست بزنی
> ولی برای اختصاصی باید تقسیم کنی. خرد خرد کنی. مثلا اگه تست فیزیک میزنی، قسمت شتاب ثابت، هر درسنامه با تست هاشو پشت سر هم میزنی و بعد وارد درسنامه بعدی میشی(اینجور نباشه بشینی 20 30 صفحه بخونی بعد تازه بشینی تست بزنی! اینجور اشتباه محضه!)


سلام مجدد :Yahoo (76):  مصاحبه شما رو بطور کامل خوندم واقعا واقعاااا مفید بود برام ان شاءالله همیشه موفق و پیروز باشین بازم ممنون

----------

